# will this work out???AH supply.



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

i just placed an order in a 36w lighting fixture on AH supply.anybody has good or bad experiences from them??will 36w be enough for 10 gallon??thanks.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I love ahsupply lights. Never had a problem with them at all. I have never had one on a ten gallon but I have seen and read about lots of tens with 36watt ahsupply lights that are really nice.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Ah supply is great. I just got my 2x55w order a few days ago. I'll admit that I had a little trouble at first as the only picture they had was a wiring diagram, so I didn't know what all of the pieces were for. You'll need stuff like: screwdriver, drill, wire cutters/strippers --- takes a little time if you're not too experienced with wiring and such, but even then, it isn't bad. Be careful and don't do what I did -- when drilling pilot holes for the screws, don't accidentally drill the hole all the way through the enclosure (oops). Enjoy!

-Ryan


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I just happened to set one up over my 10g this weekend. 

THe kit puts out plenty of light to grow whatever you could want. THe only shortfall is the spread. What would be ideal would be to elevate the fixture about 1" up and 1" back.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks for the replies!!!i made a custom hood for that and i have an extra reflector wich im planning to cut it in 2 and place them in the sides of the hood so it will be like all the hood full with reflectors.you think thats a good idea or ill loose more light if i do that?and one more question.how long it takes to deliver after you order?thanks!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Kim is usually fairly prompt with his shipments (sometimes things do get delayed though).

Given your location, I'd give it 2 business days to reach you


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

i hope so cause i need that light.ive place an order of plants almost 100$ with shipping and i dont want anything to go wrong.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

> i just placed an order in a 36w lighting fixture on AH supply.anybody has good or bad experiences from them??will 36w be enough for 10 gallon??thanks.


36w of cf light is a bodacious amount of light for a 10g. 2 X 13w would've
done just fine for FW planted. Did you get the MIRO4 reflector? You might 
want to suspend the light to attenuate its intensity. Still, it might be great
with the right setup: CO2, surface plants, and you'll need a fan if the light
is mounted close to the tank.

Bill Ruyle


----------

